# Brisbane Brew Store - Annerley



## Blitzer (8/10/12)

Hi All,

Just checking for people that live in Brisbane, has anyone tried the Annerley Home Brew store? 428 Ipswich Road Annerley QLD 4103.

Gotta take the bus there and back, so it's going to be about an hour each way.. but looking to grab some grain & hops anyone know how well they are stocked? And do they mill grain?

Thanks


----------



## Maheel (8/10/12)

Blitzer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just checking for people that live in Brisbane, has anyone tried the Annerley Home Brew store? 428 Ipswich Road Annerley QLD 4103.
> 
> ...



you better ring them and ask them 1st.......

i think they have "some" grain may not be super fresh either.. they mostly cater to the K&K and ghostly spirit 8Kg and yeast crowd.... 

whats your residential location there may be a better option or maybe mail order from craftbrewer....

i was in there the other day and after he asked me a few Q's and i said i all grain he suggested AG was a lot of effort


----------



## ballantynebrew (8/10/12)

Blitzer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just checking for people that live in Brisbane, has anyone tried the Annerley Home Brew store? 428 Ipswich Road Annerley QLD 4103.
> 
> ...



Would not waste your time, better off heading to craftbrewer or brewers choice for quality


----------



## GuyQLD (8/10/12)

ballantynebrew said:


> Would not waste your time, better off heading to craftbrewer or brewers choice for quality




+1, they carry some basic spec malts but freshness is a joke. Craftbrewer is your best bet. The brewers choice at wacol is a good second.. Not as much variety as CB but enough alternatives you could make most things. They do mill as well, just email the order a day or two before. hard to offer any other advice without knowing your location though.


----------



## Rowy (8/10/12)

If its an hour to Annerley it'd be the same to Capalaba......................Craftbrewer would be my recommendation.


----------



## edschache (8/10/12)

Rowy failed geometry at school but if there is any extra effort in getting to CB it's worth it. Who knows it might even be closer to you. 

The added advantage is if you're going to be on a bus you can sample Ross's beers while you're there 

Ed


----------



## NickB (8/10/12)

And Ed failed _Geography_.......


----------



## Rowy (8/10/12)

My reference was to the fact that an hour on a bus will get you pretty much anywhere you want to go in Brisbane it was time equating to distance thing ed. As to what pythagoras' theory has to do with that you may wish to enlighten me :huh: 

I'll bring a Kent set to the case swap to explain


----------



## DKS (8/10/12)

Go through craftbrewer if you have a shopping list and travel issues. Ive been to that store many times in the distant past Its a get out of jail type thing when youre desperate for something in particular. Nice guys and all that but save yourself the trouble and order online. Delivery probably cheeper than the bus fair to and from and you know the quality is good. 
Daz


----------



## scottc1178 (8/10/12)

GuyQLD said:


> +1, they carry some basic spec malts but freshness is a joke. Craftbrewer is your best bet. The brewers choice at wacol is a good second.. Not as much variety as CB but enough alternatives you could make most things. They do mill as well, just email the order a day or two before. hard to offer any other advice without knowing your location though.




agreed. plus I avoid that place ever since I saw the way the bloke there treated one of his customers.... it was bloody disgusting.


----------



## bconnery (8/10/12)

I never had an issue with service but quality of ingredients was another matter. 
If you got there on the day of delivery maybe but prior to the arrival of Craftbrewer this was my local and the reason I though some varieties of hops were brown and others green...


----------



## Bribie G (8/10/12)

Rowy said:


> My reference was to the fact that an hour on a bus will get you pretty much anywhere you want to go in Brisbane it was time equating to distance thing ed. As to what pythagoras' theory has to do with that you may wish to enlighten me :huh:
> 
> I'll bring a Kent set to the case swap to explain



About 15 years ago I failed to pay my rego, got picked up and ended up doing six weeks of community service (edit, six days - we aren't America yet) which was actually quite enjoyable, I was enslaved to a groundsman at a primary school in Redcliffe and did mowing, emptying bins etc. We had to mark out the sportsfield for the sports day and he wondered how we could get it perfectly rectangular so I suggested that, starting with the desired lengths of the sides of the sports field, we use the theorem of Pythagoras to determine the diagonal (i.e Hypotenuse) , then using ropes and star posts, fine tune the sides till they were accurate. 

What a good little exercise to chuck at grade 7 maths so they could work it out for us. 

None of the teachers had heard of the theorem of Pythagoras. Not one.


----------



## Rowy (8/10/12)

Hence the reason that kids these days are buggered without a calculator / laptop. A very sad story Bribie


----------



## NickB (8/10/12)

Ahhh, good old Pythagoras..... My favourite friend at TAFE these days.....

That guy's a prick TBH.....


EDIT: C'mon Rowy, even those of us who can do maths by hand still struggle - why just today while brewing I had to use my fingers to count.... Nothing to do with the beers I had of course.....


----------



## jlm (8/10/12)

NickB said:


> Ahhh, good old Pythagoras..... My favourite friend at TAFE these days.....
> 
> That guy's a prick TBH.....
> 
> ...



Ahhh. You'll be getting into the guts of the theory then Nick.....The most important thing with TAFE is not to be a prick who stands out to the teachers. Make their life easy and they'll do the same with yours. The ones who continually cry "But I don't need to know about this at work!" have the hardest time.

Anyway......OT......I used to use them as a back up when I'd forgot something before Craftbrewer opened the shop door......Depending on location Brewer's Choice (I think.....Have I been gone that long?) at Enogerra or Chapel Hill would be better in a pinch.


----------



## browndog (8/10/12)

I'm sure Pythagoras has helped out many a Home Brewer get his brewstand nice and square.


----------



## edschache (8/10/12)

Rowy said:


> My reference was to the fact that an hour on a bus will get you pretty much anywhere you want to go in Brisbane it was time equating to distance thing ed.



Not really - an hour on the 199 will get you nowhere other than in trouble*


*based on my extensive "research"


----------



## jlm (8/10/12)

browndog said:


> I'm sure Pythagoras has helped out many a Home Brewer get his brewstand nice and square.



Not with my boiler stand.......While I use trig quite a bit lately cutting and shunting cable ladder, I didn't bother with said stand, hence the wonkiness. Thinking more of phase angles and vectors that Nick may be dealing with at the moment with the above post.


----------



## Blitzer (8/10/12)

Live in Indooroopilly the chapel hill brewers choice is closest. Bit expensive on certain things though, you can order from craft brewer for pick-up? Will do that, free trips on translink after they charge me up the ass all week to get to work.


----------



## NickB (8/10/12)

Yeah Jlm - did Phasor diagrams last time at TAFE - looking forward to the ease of PLCs in November....


----------



## Nick JD (8/10/12)




----------



## alfadog (8/10/12)

Nick JD said:


>



mmm I wish Pythagoras was the hardest it got... try Thevins or Nortons theory, that did my head in... hence the move to big beers


----------



## spaced (9/10/12)

@ Blitzer

Double check with Ross but postage to your area should be approx. $8 for up to 25 kg's. I make use of the postage a lot because I don't have much free time on Saturdays.

You could even split postage with someone else in your area if you're that way inclined.


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/12)

If you live Northside then the postage alone covers the Gateway toll - I've only ever physically attended CB from Northside for special occasions such as a bulk sack buy, picking up a kegmate or attending a pishab session on the many taps there


----------



## Parks (9/10/12)

Bribie G said:


> If you live Northside then the postage alone covers the Gateway toll - I've only ever physically attended CB from Northside for special occasions such as a bulk sack buy, picking up a kegmate or attending a pishab session on the many taps there


I'm still waiting for Ross to announce the free shuttle service to Kenmore.

Come on Ross FFS!


----------

